# Camping de La Montagne Verte, Strasbourg, advise please



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, has anyone used this campsite (Camping de La Montagne Verte, Strasburg), we are intending to visit Strasburg on our way back from Germany and wondered if this site was any good, as there is not much info on the net or in the books we have and it's not in the MHF campsite database? 

Ralph


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ralph, not been there but its in Caravan Europe vol 1..

Some comments from the report if that helps...
lge,pt shd.
eng spkn, noise fr aircraft, rlwy & church clock.
gd site adj river, easy access to city.
well maintained but poss unkempt low ssn, san facs clean but need refurb.
pitches very soft after rain. gates clsed 1900-0700 1200-1530
gd cycle track by river to town. 
mixed reports early ssn. poss itinerants, gd for dog walks.

pete


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete, as we are going to Germany with only a quick visit to France, I was looking in the wrong book (vol 2), found it now I am using the right one.

Anyone actually been there (campsite or Strasburg)? If so please answer with any info you have.

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Strasburg seems to be a pretty unpopular place, as nobody has been there, or got anything to say about it.

Ralph


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We stayed on the site in 1995, very busy mainly back packers.
The facilities were in need of improvement and overstretched.
A bit if a walk into town through a dismal looking area.
I would not use this site again.
We did not find any part of the town worth visiting but only used the site as a stop over and didn't really plan on looking around.
James


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ralph,

I think it was Boff who said some time ago about Strasbourg, apparently only the one site and no aires. And the one site was not up to much, with security problems? I can't find anything on it in the index though 

but here's a link to alsace camping
http://www.camping-alsace.com/


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Found this with the search

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-7367-strasbourg.html

Thanks Ralph


----------

